# Which cube sizes are competition legal?



## Aaron Lau (May 26, 2015)

Hey guys! Was just wondering if any size of cubes are competition legal. Would be great if u wud reply!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

I think all are.
50 55 57 etc.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 26, 2015)

I think yes, as long as it is similar in size to the standard ones. No pillows, no thick stickers, no textured stickers etc

^Yeah 45, 50, 55, 57 mm will work fine 
But i dont think youd get good times with a 30mm (If you have small fingers) nor a 180 mm (Unless youre doing feet)


----------



## newtonbase (May 26, 2015)

The regs say something like "any reasonable size".


----------



## Aaron Lau (May 27, 2015)

Ok thanks guys. And what about colours? Are all colours legal too? I heard the stickerless is illegal.


----------



## pdilla (May 27, 2015)

All sticker colors are fine, so long as the 6 colors are distinguishable from each other such that a completed cube can be distinguished from a scrambled cube (aka, they all must be different shades).

Also colored plastic is fine, so long as the entire cube's plastic is that _one_ color. A multicolored cube (aka, a stickerless cube) is illegal because of this:


----------



## pdilla (May 27, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> Ok thanks guys. And what about colours? Are all colours legal too? I heard the stickerless is illegal.



All sticker colors are fine, so long as the 6 colors are distinguishable from each other such that a completed cube can be distinguished from a scrambled cube (aka, they all must be different shades).

Also colored plastic is fine, so long as the entire cube's plastic is that _one_ color. A multicolored cube (aka, a stickerless cube) is illegal because of this:






You can see the back colors from the front.


----------



## Aaron Lau (May 27, 2015)

I see...

Anyway, thanks for all the feedback. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 27, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> The regs say something like "any reasonable size".



A citation turns hearsay to fact. ;-)



> 3a+) CLARIFICATION Competitors may use puzzles of any reasonable size, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jul 7, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> Hey guys! Was just wondering if any size of cubes are competition legal. Would be great if u wud reply!


Olivér Nagy used one of those 18cm Rubik's Cubes in the 2015 Dutch Open. It was painted black since they are normally stickerless.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 9, 2015)

so could you bring a subatomic 3x3 and use it for competition?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 9, 2015)

Sub20MinSolver said:


> so could you bring a subatomic 3x3 and use it for competition?



Probably not.



> 3a2) Puzzles must be fully operational, such that normal scrambling is possible.
> 3d) Puzzles must have coloured parts


----------



## Ryp (Jul 9, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> No pillows



What about concave?


----------



## qqwref (Jul 9, 2015)

He might be talking about this. But yeah, any size of functional cube is OK, as long as it won't break while it's being scrambled/solved.


----------

